# Aero Tank Mini & Mega



## Oupa (28/5/14)

We are getting in stock of the Aero Tank Mini and Aero Tank Mega tomorrow. Feel free to check out www.vapourmountain.co.za tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Any chance of a Sneak peak at what the prices will look like @Oupa ?


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Awesome new man!!

??????????????????????


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

When will the concentrates be on the site @Oupa ?


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

And spare coils?


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Just saw that eciggies have put them up so Im guessing the pricing should be the same...

Dont see the coils though @Matthee


----------



## Silverbear (28/5/14)

New Kanger Aero Tank Mega on the SVD in 18490.

I likey.

The Aero Tank Mega is the Nautilus killer, every thing Phil B said in his review of the new Aero Tank, it be true.

Best VTF I have had from a tank yet.

Will give a more detailed review at a later day, Just first need to get up to speed with my new contract.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

Nice!


----------



## Oupa (28/5/14)

Mklops said:


> Just saw that eciggies have put them up so Im guessing the pricing should be the same...
> 
> Dont see the coils though @Matthee


 
That would be correct!

Coils incoming on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Plbartie (29/5/14)

When will the Aero Tank Mega be on the site?


----------



## Oupa (29/5/14)

Done! Get it here: www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Yash (29/5/14)

Oupa said:


> Done! Get it here: www.vapourmountain.co.za



Wooo hooo!, just ordered the Mega


----------



## Plbartie (29/5/14)

Ordered, thanx @Oupa


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Wayne said:


> New Kanger Aero Tank Mega on the SVD in 18490.
> 
> I likey.
> 
> ...



ooooh so puuurdy


----------



## Oupa (29/5/14)

Very Purdy indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (29/5/14)

whats the verdict oupa?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa (29/5/14)

Very nice! Kanger is definitely stepping up their game again with these tanks! Love the new coils!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yash (3/6/14)

So my Aerotank Mega arrived today 

But what a fail on my part, it arrived at home and I'm at work 

Why oh why did I ship to my house???

Guess I was too excited when I ordered it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Yash said:


> So my Aerotank Mega arrived today
> 
> But what a fail on my part, it arrived at home and I'm at work
> 
> ...


Step 1, fake a cough
Step 2, tell a colleague about this 'ilness' that's been going around
Step 3, fake another cough
Repeat until the boss sends you home
Step 4, Vape the new toy and tell us all about it 



*PS: Vapemail is not an excuse for trying to skip work, this is an odd case (new product) so it's allowed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

Yash said:


> So my Aerotank Mega arrived today
> 
> But what a fail on my part, it arrived at home and I'm at work
> 
> ...



Oooh, the wait is going to drive you insane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/14)

Get a can of mixed vegetables from a nearby store, pour it out on your desk and rest your head in it, this way you wont have to ask for time off or fake anything, they will send you away real quick

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (3/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Get a can of mixed vegetables from a nearby store, pour it out on your desk and rest your head in it, this way you wont have to ask for time off or fake anything, they will send you away real quick



Just make sure to mush it and make sure there are carrots in it, can't have an accident without carrots


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (3/6/14)

LOL! you guys are giving me some great ideas.

I might just try one of them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

Thanks @Oupa this mega is rocking!I initially filled with eclipse from spacejam and I actually thought the tank is not all that its hyped to be. this morning changed juice and put one of my peraonal favorites in heavenly tobacco and holy moly this thing is awesome

some picsies






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks @Oupa this mega is rocking!I initially filled with eclipse from spacejam and I actually thought the tank is not all that its hyped to be. this morning changed juice and put one of my peraonal favorites in heavenly tobacco and holy moly this thing is awesome
> 
> some picsies
> 
> ...


Ok a Mega on a VV V3? Gotta send a pic of it in all its glory!


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

here you go @hein






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

@Cape vaping supplies, master of the in-car vape pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> here you go @hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAYUM!!


----------



## Hein510 (3/6/14)

see theres a Aero tank Giant also coming out now!


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

waiting on my cloupor dna to rock this bad boy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silverbear (3/6/14)

Yes to the giant, can not wait for it to come in, will look good on my 26650's


----------



## Yash (3/6/14)

So I have my Aerotank Mega  Sadly my Vamo V5 died before I could use it 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Yash (3/6/14)

Yash said:


> So I have my Aerotank Mega  Sadly my Vamo V5 died before I could use it
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> ...



Oh yes, before I forget, the mPT3 dual coils work flawlessly with this device!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

